# Newest Blank (Coca-Cola)



## ladycop322 (Mar 29, 2016)

I finally finished this blank and was able to cast last week.  I purchased the hand-painted watch with COA and watch case which doubles as a pen case!

Have a Coke and a smile!


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice blank Michelle, I always like getting a watch in a good box to make a pen box out of it. Well done.

Mike


----------



## tomtedesco (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice job.  Should have set the clock face to 5 PM, then "its five o'clock somewhere" all the time.


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice work.  I think you have it down fairly well.


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 29, 2016)

I absolutely hate the 'it's five o'clock somewhere' slogan.   It is overused and I am usually a leader, not a follower   Thanks for your comment.


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 29, 2016)

Fairly Well?  I'm the 'queen' of watch parts blanks. (At least that's what I've been told!) LOL  Where have you been?   

Have a great, blessed day!


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 29, 2016)

ladycop322 said:


> Fairly Well?  I'm the 'queen' of watch parts blanks. (At least that's what I've been told!) LOL  Where have you been?
> 
> Have a great, blessed day!


 


You do very well Michelle.   Sorry that you didn't hear the laughter with my posting.  :biggrin:  I have watch your skills grow.  I can see just how lovely your blanks turn out.   Keep up the great work but never stop learning what and how to do better.  I know I can not match your skills.


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm sure you could.  I was teasing you right back!  I hate that we cannot figure out the tone of a message, just like I wish there was smell-o-vision lol  hahahahaha   Anyway, have a wonderful day!


----------



## triw51 (Mar 29, 2016)

great job beautiful workmanship


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 29, 2016)

Is the politically correct term workladyship???:biggrin::biggrin:

You did  great workladyship job.


----------



## wyone (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey the It's five o clock somewhere logo is better than the one in Colorado.  It is always 4:20.  lol.  I thought as an officer you would like that.  Love your work.  Skills beyond skills you have!


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 29, 2016)

4/20  hahahahahahaha   cute.....


----------



## Rockytime (Mar 29, 2016)

Very talented lady!


----------



## iWoodPen (Mar 29, 2016)

ladycop322 said:


> Fairly Well?  I'm the 'queen' of watch parts blanks. (At least that's what I've been told!) LOL  Where have you been?
> 
> Have a great, blessed day!



OMG!! If you're the queen- I need some help! Would you be able to peek at my thread and see if you might be able to offer any advice? I need all I can get!


http://www.penturners.org/forum/f178/watch-part-blanks-what-am-i-doing-wrong-139832/


----------

